# What do you consider essential to bolt rifle ownership?



## gvcandyman (Apr 12, 2010)

I am new to owning guns and am wondering what you consider to be essential equipment/accessories. Things I'm thinking about are gun lock, sling, snap caps, bipod, cleaning kit, vise, range bags. Anything else you think are necessities?


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

a good hard case so you can trasport without knocking it off of zero.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I would say the hard case for sure.

Now with the rifle itself it is all personal preference. I like a bolt at 65 degrees or less (60) because I don't want to smack my knuckles against my scope when chambering rounds. I also like an adjustable trigger so I can make the trigger pull very light. Now the bi-pod. I don't care for. I would rather use shooting sticks. But again I don't p-dog hunt. So I can always use my pack for a prone shot and my adjustable shooting sticks for the rest.

I hope this helps you a little. But others have more experience than I do.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Im the opposite of Chuck. A bipod is an ABSOLUTE MUST for a hunting and/or bench rifle. ALL my rifles have one on them.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

In no particular order, sling, bipod, good glass, a case of some type, hard case if you are going to do a lot of traveling, cleaning kit, a small range bag for under the butt, a vise is helpful for cleaning and any other work you need to do, good scope mounts-don't cheap out here or on the glass, and ammo.

And I agree with BBJ, a bipod, a good bipod is an absolute must. Read that to say "Harris Bipod". 

Oh, yeah, practice, lots and lots of practice.

huntin1


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

You guys forgot one very important thing.........SUNSHADE 

kidding

Everybody pretty much covered everything you need.......Another vote for Harris bipods.


----------



## gvcandyman (Apr 12, 2010)

Great thanks for all the input everyone. I really appreciate it. 
I am planning on buying a harris bipod. Which one do you suggest?


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Reloading press, plenty of range time, optics and trigger pull.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

gvcandyman said:


> Great thanks for all the input everyone. I really appreciate it.
> I am planning on buying a harris bipod. Which one do you suggest?


A swivel 6-9" for the range, a swivel 8-13" for hunting. If I was to only have 1, I'd go with the 8-13".


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I have 2 bipods, a 6"-9" that I use most of the time, and an 11"-25" that I use for hunting, works great in long grass for sitting shots. Both swivel.

huntin1


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

I would have to throw my hat in with huntin1 on the bi-pod. Essential. Any shot that i take i do my best to get into a position that i can use my bi-pod. It just takes another factor out of the shot for me.


----------



## CaveLake08 (Apr 18, 2010)

For the sling I definitely recommend something like leather that won't stretch (like neoprene slings do). Makes offhand shots easier.


----------

